# *Dienstagstreff 2007*



## Single-Trail (10. Februar 2007)

Der Frühling naht, die Tage werden länger... bald ist es so weit, der Dienstagstreff kann wieder rollen  
und da die Vorfreude doch die größte Freude ist hab ich mal einen neuen Dienstagstreff-Thread aufgemacht für die Saison 2007... 

Wer wird denn dieses Jahr alles dabei sein??? Vielleicht mal ein paar neue Gesichter?? Ich war ja letztes Jahr auch selten dabei und kann es kaum erwarten wieder mit der ganzen Truppe die Wälder um Koblenz unsicher zu machen  

liebe Grüße, Martin (der sich schon voll auf den Dienstagstreff freut)


----------



## paddiee (12. Februar 2007)

hmm... habe schon viel davon gehört, aber bis jetzt immer die gelegenheit verpasst mal vorbei zu schauen.

kann mir einer sagen wann und wo das ist?

evtl. auch noch was für trails man da fährt und wie lange diese dauern. 


Gruß patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Hätte auch mal Lust beim Dienstags-Treff dabei zu sein. Da ich aber die meiste Zeit über in Bonn studiere und meist Wochenends daheim bin, bietet sich mir die Gelegenheit nicht allzu oft. 

Geht es evtl nächste Woche(20.2) schon los, falls das Wetter halbwegs passt? Da wär ich nämlich in Koblenz. Mfg Chris


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Februar 2007)

Also Sebot meinte das der Dienstagstreff nach der Uhrumstellung wieder statt findet damit die Leute, die arbeiten müssen bis halb 5 oder so, auch mitfahren können ohne das wir im Dunkeln fahren...

Die Strecke wurde immer den Mitfahrern angepasst die dabei waren und manchmal wurde gesplitet in Xc-Truppe und Downhiller (bzw. ambitionierte Xc-Fahrer die bock auf trails haben  ) 

Wenn ihr jedoch früher fahren wollt könnte man sich ja mal so verabreden für ne Stadtwaldrunde und schon heimlich trainieren  

Gruß, Martin


----------



## PLATZ! (5. März 2007)

Servus!

Ich bin Student aus Mainz und mich hat es berufsbedingt ins BWZK verschlagen. Ich suche hier Anschluss an eine Gruppe, mit der ich ab und zu mal rausfahren kann. Ich habe ein Epic '05 und ein Canyon Iowa ;o) aber da bin ich wohl der letzte mit auf der Welt. Bisher bin ich hauptsächlich Marathonstrecken gefahren. Wenn ich zu euch passe, mail doch mal an [email protected]


----------



## KingNothing (5. März 2007)

War letztes Jahr auch net so oft dabei  
Hoffe mal das dieses Jahr mehr geht, freu mich schon richtig.

Neue Leute sind immer willkommen, komm einfach vorbei wenn hier offiziell steht wann wieder gestartet wird.


----------



## Citterio (22. März 2007)

Ich würde auch mal gerne mitfahren, allerdings saß ich seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Sattel. Und ich müsste wohl noch aus Neuwied anrollen. Wie sind denn so die Touren?


----------



## Single-Trail (26. März 2007)

hi...
hat sich mal jemand mit dem Ralf in Verbindung gesetzt ?? Oder weiß jemand Bescheid wie es mit morgen aussieht...? Das Wetter ist ja spitze  
und länger hell ist es ja jetzt auch durch die Zeitverschiebung... also eigentlich perfekt für die erste Dienstagtreff-Runde 2007...

happy Trails, Martin


----------



## sebot.rlp (27. März 2007)

Am 02.04.2007 (kommender Dienstag) wird der Dienstagstreff wieder starten.

Treffpunkt bleibt der gewohnte. 
Für die Leute die diesen nicht kennen, siehe bitte angehängte Grafik.







Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## >Helge< (27. März 2007)

Citterio schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal gerne mitfahren, allerdings saß ich seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Sattel. Und ich müsste wohl noch aus Neuwied anrollen. Wie sind denn so die Touren?



Hi Citterio, ich bin auch aus Neuwied, evtl. schafft man das ja mal zusammen!?!


----------



## >Helge< (27. März 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Am 02.04.2007 (kommender Dienstag) wird der Dienstagstreff wieder starten.
> 
> Treffpunkt bleibt der gewohnte.
> Für die Leute die diesen nicht kennen, siehe bitte angehängte Grafik.
> ...



Danke für die Information, ich dachte bisher immer es sei auf der anderen Seite des Bahnhofs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (5. April 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Am 02.04.2007 (kommender Dienstag) wird der Dienstagstreff wieder starten.
> 
> Treffpunkt bleibt der gewohnte.
> Für die Leute die diesen nicht kennen, siehe bitte angehängte Grafik.
> ...




Da hast du ja ne irre Grafik ausm Hut gezaubert


----------



## House-Rocker (8. April 2007)

Also ich würd mich da gern dieses Jahr auch mal mit 2-3 Leuten dazu gesellen. Geht bei mir nur erst nach den Osterferien wieder. Hab letztes Jahr acuh immer nur von gelesen.....


----------



## wojtek85 (9. April 2007)

Hallo!

Findet das Treffen morgen statt? Um wieviel Uhr? Da es ja gegen 8 dunkel wird, fahren wir sicher nicht viel mehr als 2 Stunden, oder? 

Wir sind zwei Anfänger die schon bisschen was drauf haben und würden dann morgen gern mitkommen. 

Grüße,
  Tomek und Wojtek


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. April 2007)

Treffen ist um 18 Uhr und Abfahrt um 18:15 Uhr an dem unten aufgeführten Treffpunkt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Single-Trail (9. April 2007)

werde morgen auch am start sein und ich denke mal das wetter wird mitspielen 

wer kommt denn noch so alles...??


----------



## wojtek85 (10. April 2007)

Hi
wahrscheinlich werde ich kommen und hole noch 2 Leute mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (10. April 2007)

wojtek85 schrieb:


> Hi
> wahrscheinlich werde ich kommen und hole noch 2 Leute mit.



Ihr wart nicht da?? woran hats gelegen?? nicht gefunden?? die Karte von mir weiter oben ist doch ziemlich gut???  

war auf jeden fall spitze heute   

naja vielleicht nächste Woche  ...

Happy Trails, Martin...


----------



## wojtek85 (10. April 2007)

Ne wir waren leider nicht da  
Es ist kurzfristig noch was dazwischen gekommen  
Welche Strecke seid ihr denn  heute gefahren?

Nächste Woche könnte ihr aber mit uns rechnen, wir freuen uns schon drauf


----------



## Single-Trail (10. April 2007)

wojtek85 schrieb:


> Ne wir waren leider nicht da
> Es ist kurzfristig noch was dazwischen gekommen
> Welche Strecke seid ihr denn  heute gefahren?
> 
> Nächste Woche könnte ihr aber mit uns rechnen, wir freuen uns schon drauf



schwer zu beschreiben... als erstes das Siechhaustal hoch (ka wie man das genau schreibt) dann mehrere Schleifen mit n paar schön knackigen Anstiegen...
dann hoch zum Fernsehturm von da aus zum Merkurtempel Hasenberg runter und dann bin ich mit 2 anderen Bikern Königsbacher runter und der Rest ist nen normalen Weg...  all things considered eine sehr schöne Stadtwald-Runde mit n paar knackigen Uphills und einem anspruchsvolleren Trail... hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Single-Trail (18. April 2007)

wojtek85 schrieb:


> [...]
> Es ist kurzfristig noch was dazwischen gekommen
> [...]
> Nächste Woche könnte ihr aber mit uns rechnen, wir freuen uns schon drauf



Hmm schade diese Woche hats scheinbar auch nicht geklappt... War mal wieder ganz nett... Was ist eigentlich mit dem Rest von euch allen? also außer Wojtek wollten doch noch andere mitfahren 

Na ja könnt ja nächsten Dienstag vorbeischauen...   is wirklich sehr lustig und auf die Langsameren wird natürlich gewartet und Rücksicht genommen


----------



## >Helge< (18. April 2007)

Ja das stimmt, aber ich arbeite im Schichtdienst im Pflegebereich und da habe ich halt oft Pech, will heißen Spätdienst  ...außer heute, aber da ging´s leider auch nicht!

Wir sind aber im Sommer oft im Stadtwald unterwegs und waren auch am Sonntag ca. bis 16 Uhr kurz unterwegs....Uphill Schloss Stolzenfels > Fernsehturm > Königsbacher ...danach frisches Zischke im Königsbacher Biergarten  !

...und ja, ich gehöre mit meinem 17 kilo Bike eher zu der "Langsam Fraktion"


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. April 2007)

Auch ich hatte mich ja großmundig angekündigt. 
Aber leider ist die sch*** Uni dazwischen gekommen, denn Dienstags habe ich von 17-19 Uhr ne Vorlesung (in Bonn), wird also eher schwierig.

Wer hätte denn z.b. am Sonntag Bock auf ne Tour ?


----------



## dasspice (22. April 2007)

Hi Servus,

ich wollte mal fragen, in welcher sportlichen liga ihr spielt,da ich Interesse habe, aber durch mein Gewicht ein besch... ner bergauffahrer bin, auf den Kühkopf komme ich auch, allerdings nicht in Rekordzeit. Gruss dasspice.


----------



## Chneemann (6. Mai 2007)

Fahrt ihr diesen Dienstag 18:00 wieder?

Wie schnell und wie weit gehts denn?


----------



## Single-Trail (7. Mai 2007)

Chneemann schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr diesen Dienstag 18:00 wieder?
> 
> Wie schnell und wie weit gehts denn?



findet bestimmt statt.. mus mal gucken wies von der zeit her hinhaut


----------



## zaprok (7. Mai 2007)

Hi,

würde als Neu-Koblenzer auch gerne mal vorbeischauen. Wann trefft ihr Euch denn immer? Bleibts bei 18h?

Bis hoffentlich morgen
z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chneemann (7. Mai 2007)

Also wenn es Morgen 17:00 nicht regnet bin ich dabei denke ich  

Bis jetzt war ich praktisch immer alleine unterwegs und bin mal gespannt wie es in einer Gruppe ist


----------



## Redstar (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mein Bike mal wieder nach Koblenz geschafft habe, wollte ich auch mal wieder mitfahren. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter einigermaßen.
Also dann, hoffentlich bis morgen!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. Mai 2007)

Uhrzeit bleibt bei 18 Uhr und 18:15 Abfahrt.
Treffpunkt bleibt ebenfalls bestehen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Single-Trail (8. Mai 2007)

wenns trocken bleibt und ich das von der Zeit her gebacken bekomme bin ich ebenfalls am Start... bin mal gespannt wie viele heute mitfahren


----------



## Chneemann (8. Mai 2007)

Schaffe es heute leider doch nicht. :-/


----------



## Single-Trail (8. Mai 2007)

Chneemann schrieb:


> Schaffe es heute leider doch nicht. :-/



ja habs auch nicht geschafft...  

die sind bestimmt noch unterwegs.. fürn Biergarten ist es ja zu kühl heute


----------



## hulkihulk (4. Juni 2007)

Servus liebe Pälllllzää!   

Wollt mich zwecks "Verlassen ausgetretener Pfade" am kommenden Sa. (09.06.) mal am Koblenzer Stadtwald versuchen... bin zwar mit Karte, etc. gerüstet, aber nicht ortskundig. Also, wenn Jemand aus der Gegend Lust auf eine lockere/lustige Runde hat, bitte unter den Fahrgemeinschaften die Details checken oder einfach um 10:30 am Hbf. sein. SMS-Kontakt oder Anrufen geht natürlich auch; Nr. steht bei den Gemeinschaften.

Also, freu mich drauf, Koblenz zu erkunden und hoff, der ein oder andere is dabei.    Gruss ...Markus


----------



## Skytalker (5. Juni 2007)

hulkihulk schrieb:


> Servus liebe Pälllllzää!



Für einen Koblenzer ist das schon fast eine Beleidigung


----------



## leester (5. Juni 2007)

hey leute,

bin gerade auf diesen thread gekommen und hätte auch lust heute ne runde zu drehen.
wie schaut es mit heute? trefft ihr euch wie oben geschrieben wieder um 18Uhr?
wie lange geht bei euch immer so eine tour?
wie viele leute sind so dabei?
und wie ist so das leistungsniveau bei euch? kann ich da überhaupt mithalten?

dank schon mal und evtl. bis 18uhr wenn ihr euch heute trefft.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Juni 2007)

Der Treff findet jeden Dienstag um 18 Uhr statt, bei Wind und Wetter 
Abfahrt ist dann um 18:15 Uhr


----------



## Strykhe (5. Juni 2007)

Ich denke ich werde mich nächste Woche ebenfalls mal einklinken. Ich arbeite in Lahnstein und da die Eisenbahnbrücke Horcheim wieder freigegeben ist sollte es kein Problem sein in meinem hohen Alter halbwegs geordnet zum Treffpunkt zu erscheinen. 
Evtl bring ich noch ein oder zwei Leute mit.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Single-Trail (5. Juni 2007)

Nachm Mittelrhein-Marathon werde ich auch mal wieder regelmäßig mitfahren...
hab mich jetz bisschen mehr aufs Laufen konzentriert (darf man das hier überhaupt laut sagen  ).

Grüße an alle Dienstagstreffler, Martin


----------



## superrocker73 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

gibt's den Dienstagstreff noch, oder ist das ganze im Sande verlaufen???
Falls ihr noch fahrt hätte ich Interesse am nächsten Dienstag (übermorgen) mitzubiken...18:00 Uhr Markenbildchenweg/Ecke Mainzer Strasse???
Bitte melden...


----------



## sebot.rlp (29. Juli 2007)

Den Treff gibt es noch. Dienstags um 18 Uhr trifft man sich und Abfahrt ist dann um 18:15 Uhr am Markenbildchenweg, Ecke Mainzer Str.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## superrocker73 (29. Juli 2007)

Sehr gut, dann bin ich am Dienstag auf jeden Fall dabei...wieviel/was fahrt ihr in der Regel??? Ich selbst bin seit ca. 3 Monaten alle Nasen lang im Stadtwald unterwegs, aber die "geilen Sachen" von denen man hier so viel liest (Fischerpfad, Hexenpfad, Ankerpfad...) bin ich irgendwie (glaub ich zumindest) noch nicht gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (29. Juli 2007)

Bald bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## sebot.rlp (29. Juli 2007)

Sind meistens so 2-3 Stunden unterwegs und fahren zwischen 40-50 km, zumindestens in den Sommermonaten. 
Meistens teilt sich die Gruppe während der Tour dann auf. Die einen fahren dann überwiegend auf Forstautobahnen und die anderen auf technisch anspruchsvolleren Trails.

@sulibats
ab wann bist du denn wieder hier???


----------



## sulibats (29. Juli 2007)

@sebot.rlp: Ab Mittwoch/Donnerstag bis voraussichtlich Mitte September. Ich hoffe dass das Wetter es zulässt ein bisschen was nachzuholen


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Juli 2007)

Das hoffe ich auch. Das Wetter ist dieses Jahr unberechenbar. 
Dann könnte man ja mal wieder was fahren. Ab 02.09 bin ich allerdings in Österreich.


----------



## superrocker73 (8. August 2007)

N'Abend,

wart ihr gestern unterwegs??? Ich hatte echt keine Lust, ich Schönwetterfahrer, dafür war ich aber heute ausgiebig im Stadtwald unterwegs (Ca. 50 km) und bin pitschnass geworden...


----------



## Single-Trail (10. August 2007)

@ sulibats

freut mich zu hören, dass du wieder im "Lande" bist  
können ja mal wieder ne Runde drehen sobald du Zeit hast, ham uns ja schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen. Dieses mal hoffentlich ohne 5 Platten 

können dann ja Fischer und Königsbacher in ruhigem Tempo machen mim Seb zusammen oder so


----------



## Mc_Fly (14. August 2007)

Hallo Kollegas ....

wie siehts heute mit ner Dienstagsrunde aus?

Komme heute früh aus´m Büro raus und wollte bei der
Dienstagsrunde mitfahren.

Treffpunkt 18:00 oder 18:15 am Markenbildchenweg? 
(kann man in der Straße seinen Raumgleiter parken?).

Gruß
Marco

(PS: wie groß ist die Truppe im durchschnitt?)

PPS ... Fragen über Fragen


----------

